# Lorex LH138 Password



## rodrigwi (Jul 2, 2012)

When setting up the VCR of my CCTV systems I enabled the password protection mode and entered a 10char password for the admin account. When trying to login the system requires a 6char password. Now the VCR is inaccesible. I have tried all the default passwords and tried different versions of the one I created, but nothing works.

How can I reset the VCR to factory default. Contacting Lorex Cust Service is impossible, I have tried for 3 days and always busy.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi rodrigwi


Try this link : http://discontinued.lorextechnology.com/pdfs/LH130_SERIES_MANUAL_EN_R1_web.pdf


----------

